# Feeling offended



## AJHilliar (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to My Freemasonry and enjoying it.  I would like some advice from anyone who would
Like to share.  Yesterday at work I was assisting a client who after our business was complete handed me a pamphlet about why I should leave the Masonic Lodge based on her religious beliefs.  I feel offended by this personally.  Any advice how to handle situations like this?  What organizations I am involved in is my business  not
 anyone else's. Also I didn't care for her brining this up in my place of work.  
Am I over reacting or should I feel offended?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion regardless of how unfounded it is. Most folks like that aren't even aware of who we are and what we do; they are just blindly regurgitating something that was second-hand told to them and not even thinking for themselves. If a Jehovah's Witness handed me a tract telling me not to celebrate holidays because of their belief, I wouldn't get offended, just brush it off as there is a wide berth of opinions out there. Especially in our case where the CT nutjobs don't do us any favors by spreading misinformation. If it is brought up again, just thank her for her concern and assure her that it is nothing nefarious and you would like to leave your non-work activities just that, non-work related. Keep it professional and let her see that we take the higher roads in life.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 17, 2013)

She is certainly welcome to her opinion, but I feel she overstepped her role in your business meeting by inserting that opinion into it. It was neither the time nor place for her to try to save your soul.


----------



## AJHilliar (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  I did not take into account peoples rights to an opinion. Everyone has that right and the right to express that opinion even if we do not agree to it. 
I shouldn't let myself get so worked up.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 17, 2013)

AJHilliar said:


> ... based on her religious beliefs ...



Which are not yours.  Pray in gratitude that our Masonic for bearers saw to it that freedom of religion has constantly spread farther and farther across the global.  Pray that we may participate in expanding it further in the future.

Generally the reasons people oppose us is they are crazy or dupes of crazy people.  I pray for their mental healing.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 17, 2013)

Having this happen on your personal time is one thing but in the transaction of business is another.

I would not be wearing masonic regalia if you are the face of your business or publicly represent the company you work for.

Save the ring for personal time/lodge time this way you don't have to worry about offending potential clients who would otherwise be good clients for your business. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## AJHilliar (Dec 17, 2013)

I wear a lapel pin at work.  My employer is also a mason.  So maybe I was the first one she got a hold of.  Where she said she knew I was a masons was from the Remembrance Day service here. I was in regalia laying a wreath on behalf of the lodge. Thanks for your advice.  I don't think I will wear my pin anymore or do anything publicly in my regalia


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 17, 2013)

AJHilliar said:


> I wear a lapel pin at work.  My employer is also a mason.  So maybe I was the first one she got a hold of.  Where she said she knew I was a masons was from the Remembrance Day service here. I was in regalia laying a wreath on behalf of the lodge. Thanks for your advice.  I don't think I will wear my pin anymore or do anything publicly in my regalia


I wear my ring at work but I am not dealing with the public.

I however do not wear my ring when I work in the field if I so happen to be outside that day.

If the client saw you on your personal time then there is not much you can do about that. However I do have one question. Is your boss the owner of your company? Does he wear masonic emblems at work? I know it is taboo to have masonic emblems at/on your place of business. How do others feel about a brother wearing a ring at his place of business that he owns? I would even go as far as to say I would not have a S/C on my vehicle in my office parking lot if I owned the company.

Maybe I'm just over analyzing things.


----------



## AJHilliar (Dec 17, 2013)

My boss is the owner. I have never been told not to wear my pin.


----------



## bezobrazan (Dec 17, 2013)

I would have thanked her for it and used it as a coaster for my coffee mug.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 17, 2013)

I was just wondering if your boss wears any masonic pins at work.

We all know there are a lot of misinformed people out there. People who are otherwise everyday normal people. I would just act as I was instructed in my EA degree. Be cautious while on the job when dealing with the public.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2013)

I do not feel the need to hide my affiliations at the workplace and I would go so far as to say that if I felt I had to, I would be the target of harassment. Don't forget that there is a flip side to that opinion coin. YOU are entitled to yours too.


----------



## AJHilliar (Dec 17, 2013)

I appreciate all of you who gave me advice. I know
How I will respond if something like this happens again.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 17, 2013)

One of the core values of Freemasonry that inspires me the most is that we, as a Fraternity, are welcoming to ALL forms of faith as long as you believe in a supreme being. 

We teach acceptance for all and live by a rich moral code that is taught in all of the major faiths around the world. It's sad that some preach about love but jump up to condemn a man because he is of a different faith or belief. 

I encourage you to stand strong in your belief and take refuge in the fact that you are not alone and that many of your brethren face similar rebukes from those that do not understand what Freemasonry is.


----------



## Bill Rose (Dec 17, 2013)

I wear my ring to work proudly.  I have received only positive reaction to it... I really don't know how I would verbally respond if confronted in a negative way but I do know I wouldn't take my ring off


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 17, 2013)

Brother Steve, you should check the wording in the code about businesses. I have only seen a prohibition to using the S&C in advertising, not in wearing a ring at work, or having an emblem on your vehicle.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I wear my ring at work but I am not dealing with the public.
> 
> I however do not wear my ring when I work in the field if I so happen to be outside that day.
> 
> ...



At least under GLoTX, the prohibition is against using the S&C for business purposes, such as in advertisements and the like. Having the S&C on your personal vehicle or wearing a pin or ring is OK.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 18, 2013)

I would just say "thank you for your concern" and let it drop.  I always represent.  I always have at least a ring on, and most of my sport coats have a Masonic lapel pin of some sort.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 19, 2013)

The tract was offered sincerely. Such an effort deserves appreciation and thanks. The explanation that "I don't believe that to be true..." is optional.


----------



## BroBook (Dec 19, 2013)

Take the pamphlet read it well be ready for the next nut!


----------



## AJHilliar (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol. Well after all the advice I am not going to hide who I am.  I will still wear my pin.  
Show people who we are. If it happens again I will thank that person for their concern and carry on. I will do it with a smile. 
I was so shocked and upset when this happened I wasn't thinking quick enough 
Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Dec 20, 2013)

We as Freemasons are Accused of so many wrong doings and evil ploys for world domination that it may tend to overshadow the good that we do in the world and overall deminsh the outreach of our primary goal, Making good men better. With that being said i wear my light everywhere i go to the highest extent possible and I do and always will defend freemasonry from those who choose to wrong it, without suffering my zeal, and educate all of the ill informed who will listen. I'm glad that you will continue to wear the emblem and it's an honor to call you my brother. 
FIAT LUX!!



â€œMan's action are the picture book of his creedsâ€ -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 20, 2013)

There are many people who have serious problems with Freemasonry. They even hold conventions. I have been to two of them, St. Louis and Atlanta. I wrote an article about anti-Masonry for the Scottish Rite Journal. 

You might mention to anyone who is opposed to our Craft, that the Nazis shut down Masonry, and many thousands of Masons were gassed in the concentration camps, and turned into smoke. 

Not everyone who is opposed to Freemasonry is a Nazi, but people who are opposed to our Craft are running with the biggest mass murderers in history.


----------



## BroBook (Dec 20, 2013)

First time hearing that one good & timely!!!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 20, 2013)

I would take the pamphlet, because I probably have seen it before, use it to show her the diverse views of various masonic authors, and to provide more proof of diversity I would share my views of Freemasonry and I how practice my own brand of freemasonry each day. All of this to convince her that she should not use one source of information to form an opinion of all freemasons or the Masonic Lodge.
I've done this on different occasions with three people and convinced two of them we were not "as bad" as they first thought.  Yes, there is More work to be done but some progress was made.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Good evening brethren---in response to the brother's question as to how to handle this type of incident-----your boss, who is also the owner of the company is square, so as long as he has no issue with you having paperweights, pictures, wearing lapel pins or jewelry, or any other display at your desk, that's all that matters in your office.  

When dealing with clients, if you are in sales, and are in the business of acquiring clientele, one may be careful not to put your masonic affiliation out for everyone to see when outside of the office.   It's not a matter of being ashamed, it's just that if acquiring cleintele or the sale of your product is the lifeblood of you corporation, your affiliation at that point is not the business of any client---earn and keep the business to ensure your livelihood.   

If it comes down to her coming in to your office space or inquiring about something on your desk, she has the right to inquire, but that doesn't mean you have to engage in a long detailed explanation about your love for the craft with someone who's obviously opposed to our view of the craft.   Let her have her say, thak her for her opinion----get back to business.   You will never convince everyone in america about the goodness of our time honored institution........nor will you be able to convince her of how masonry "makes good men better"    amen??    

Fraternally, i am----
bro. Vincent c. Jones, sr, bayou city lodge #228, pha, f&am
prince hall affiliation, free and accepted masonry, district 15-a
houston, texas, most worshipful prince hall grand lodge of texas, est 1878


----------



## coachn (Dec 23, 2013)

AJHilliar said:


> Hi...  I would like some advice from anyone who would
> Like to share. ....  Am I over reacting or should I feel offended?


 You cannot ask and pay for such wonderful universal gifts.  You have an excellent opportunity given to you in this.  Review the document and examine the rhetoric, grammar and logic.  You shall be amazed at what you shall discover about the mentality of the gift giver.


AJHilliar said:


> My boss is the owner. I have never been told not to wear my pin.


Part of your answer lay herein.  Ask your boss how he wants his employees to respond to such advances.


AJHilliar said:


> I appreciate all of you who gave me advice. I know
> How I will respond if something like this happens again.


Come up with your own response after you do your Work and then ask your boss if he would support it.


----------



## brother josh (Dec 23, 2013)

Sincerely respect that person for one standing by her faith but I would make it known that the workplace is not a place for subjects of separation to be discussed I would tenderly remind them outside of the workplace that we are all Gods creature and continue to express those tenants of virtue that let them of the outer world see the masonic order in a positive light


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2013)

Dogmatism, like ignorance, bigotry, and hatred is a terrible thing to waste!

It is LOST, when YOU_ choos_e to IGNORE it!

This is not easy.  Nothing worthwhile is easy.  This you know.

But thank the GAOTU that we hold sway over this burden of all mankind each time we come face to face with it!

To thank that I, personally, can crush uninvited Dogmatism, Ignorance, Bigotry, and Hatred is remarkable.  To thank that I, by my example, can lead to others realizing that they, too, have a _choice_.  

WOW!  What power we, individually, possess!

_Choice_ is the great equalizer given to us by the maker to counter this material world. 

Do yourself a favor.  Use it.  Free yourself!  Thereby offering hope for all mankind!


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 23, 2013)

:thumbup1:


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 23, 2013)

> _Choice_ is the great equalizer given to us by the maker to counter this material world.
> 
> Do yourself a favor.  Use it.  Free yourself!


:thumbup1:


----------



## Larry48 (Dec 25, 2013)

We own our own business. Our customers come to our office and we set up at events in over thirty states. Our cars have Masonic & Shriner decals on the taillights, I wear Masonic & Shriner rings at the office & at events, I wear & have Masonic & Shriner hats at the office and have jackets with Masonic & Shriner items on them. I would NEVER hide the fact that I am a Mason & and a Shriner if I had to do that then I would not have joined the Masonic Lodge, the Clown unit and the Shriners. 

I can't even tell you how many people that come to the office or see me in public have a story about how their daughter, son, neighbor or a family member received GREAT treatment at our hospitals.

 We have Attorneys, Doctors, Judges, Law Enforcement folks, Texas DPS officers, business owners and business mangers that don't hide on the job or personal time that they are Masons & Shriners. We are better men since joining the Masons & Shriners and we help a whole bunch of children thanks to the Masons and Shriners.


----------

